# Watch Parts Duck Call Complete



## ladycop322 (Dec 17, 2015)

I received this photo from the client who ordered the watch parts duck blank from me. Here is the finished product as promised.


----------



## jsmithmarcus (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow! That looks great, and a Rolex!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 17, 2015)

That's awesome.


----------



## ladycop322 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Dec 17, 2015)

That is really nice Michelle!!!!!!


----------

